# Xiao Hong Quan application



## Mr. President (Jun 12, 2013)

This video shows an Indian Wuseng known as Kanishka Sharma with combat application of Xiao Hong Quan. He says that after you learn the whole routine, it's a matter of taking bits of it to apply to any combat situation. 

Is that true for other forms of Shaolin fist? Do you learn whole routines and then apply them at your discretion?


----------



## clfsean (Jun 12, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> This video shows an Indian Wuseng known as Kanishka Sharma with combat application of Xiao Hong Quan.



Yep... one of my old students that lives in New Dehli told me about him.



Mr. President said:


> He says that after you learn the whole routine, it's a matter of taking bits of it to apply to any combat situation.



Means he listened & learned.



Mr. President said:


> Is that true for other forms of Shaolin fist? Do you learn whole routines and then apply them at your discretion?



No... in my experience, a*ll *martial arts are like that when forms are taught. Forms are collections of techniques. How/when you learn the application is up to your teacher, but *all forms *are meant to be dissected & applied when/how necessary. Why train one way to fight with nothing like what you've been learning?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2013)

clfsean said:


> No... in my experience, all martial arts are like that when forms are taught. Forms are collections of techniques. How/when you learn the application is up to your teacher, but all forms are meant to be dissected & applied when/how necessary. Why train one way to fight with nothing like what you've been learning?



I only have one thing to add to that and that is this, every form/posture you see/learn can have multiple applications and even the transitions between postures can have applications or be part of the overall applications


----------

